# equipment dies at the same time?



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

So i have a 2 tier stand 1 brand new tank and one older tank both on the same power outlet with an extension cord, For some reason this morning when i woke up one tank is running fine but the smaller tank that has an older heater but 1 month old filter has had both the heater and filter die at the same time?? i tried using other outlets and nothing... the only changes i made was added a L190 to the tank and a very small piece of wood it is a 5 gal grow out tank for my calvus. There are no leaks or reasons that the power should have stopped working for the heater and filter.

Any ideas about why this happened or what i could do? The only thing that i can think of is the L190 was pissed i put it in my big tank and it got attacked by my breeding Julies lol so decided to mess with the electrical. I don't know this makes no sense to me.

I really don't have the money to go buy another heater and filter seems i just spent $120 on the L190's and the filter is basically new.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

well..... it seems the motor for the filter is running very hot i cooled it down cleaned it even tho it was cleaned a few days ago and it ran for about 5 mins then the same crap. Looks like im going to have to get a new one. still does not explain the heater


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

There might have been a power surge that fried some of the equipment but not others -- the power bar might need to be replaced, too.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Im glad i got plenty of power bars the heater started to work i left it unplugged for a few hours and tried a totally different outlet. The filter tho still nothing So i guess im just going to buy another and use the media from the broken one. I just hope it does not kill any of my new plecos or calvus fry that would really suck. Still puzzles me how it affected one tank and not the other all from the same power bar weird.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Al-Losaurus said:


> Thanks Im glad i got plenty of power bars the heater started to work i left it unplugged for a few hours and tried a totally different outlet. The filter tho still nothing So i guess im just going to buy another and use the media from the broken one. I just hope it does not kill any of my new plecos or calvus fry that would really suck. Still puzzles me how it affected one tank and not the other all from the same power bar weird.


I am just curious, what kind of filter are you using? and how big is the L190?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello; What type of filter are you using, some of the hang on the back filters need to have the impellar cleaned monthly. Also after a power outage some of my Aqua Clears need to have the suction tube removed and with the end of a pencil (rubber end) just touch the top of the impellar to start it rotating, then re-install the suction tube and all is good.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am just curious, what kind of filter are you using? and how big is the L190?


 The L190 is just small only around 2 inches was in my 75 gal but there is a mating pair of Julies that would not let it near the wood or near the bottom of the tank for that matter so i moved it for now to the smaller tank till things settle in the 75g. The filter is just one of the aqua-tech 5-15 that i am running on a 5 gal tank. I clean it once a week both the impeller and i remove the motor section and clean that out with a brush. It was just done a few days ago and when i did it this morning it worked for 5 mins then just stopped the motor gets pretty warm. And the filter is just over a month old.

I was going to go to ba's to get a better name brand filter but decided to just get another of the same to use the media so there wont be a need to cycle again.

Might just have to do with my luck this month cause it has been nothing but money money money lol had to get teeth removed from a sudden tooth ache$400 2 days later my playstation 3 died had to get a new one had a few other small things break or just die. So maybe this all has to do with my luck i tell ya tho its killing my pockets especially this time of year lol


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

bob123 said:


> Hello; What type of filter are you using, some of the hang on the back filters need to have the impellar cleaned monthly. Also after a power outage some of my Aqua Clears need to have the suction tube removed and with the end of a pencil (rubber end) just touch the top of the impellar to start it rotating, then re-install the suction tube and all is good.


I spent some time tinkering with it and that seemed to be the problem im not sure if the shaft was in to tight or not after fiddling with it for a few mins it started to work. It was very sensitive so could be why it worked for 5 mins then shut off. hopefully it stays working this time and saves me 20 bux lol

i do think it had something to do with the extension cord i noticed another brand new heater not working changed cords and now it works. Just all around weird but then again its my luck. And now something else will break because it did not end up costing me money. I just pray its not my tv or something lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Al-Losaurus said:


> The L190 is just small only around 2 inches was in my 75 gal but there is a mating pair of Julies that would not let it near the wood or near the bottom of the tank for that matter so i moved it for now to the smaller tank till things settle in the 75g. The filter is just one of the aqua-tech 5-15 that i am running on a 5 gal tank. I clean it once a week both the impeller and i remove the motor section and clean that out with a brush. It was just done a few days ago and when i did it this morning it worked for 5 mins then just stopped the motor gets pretty warm. And the filter is just over a month old.
> 
> I was going to go to ba's to get a better name brand filter but decided to just get another of the same to use the media so there wont be a need to cycle again.
> 
> Might just have to do with my luck this month cause it has been nothing but money money money lol had to get teeth removed from a sudden tooth ache$400 2 days later my playstation 3 died had to get a new one had a few other small things break or just die. So maybe this all has to do with my luck i tell ya tho its killing my pockets especially this time of year lol


Year 2010 is a bad year, but 2011 is approaching, your luck will change!


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like you have an electrical issue in your home. PS3 + Filter + heater die?

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Year 2010 is a bad year, but 2011 is approaching, your luck will change!


Here is to hoping lol My luck has got to change soon got myself 12 tickets to that year round lottery thing so im going to keep my hopes up things change for 2011. Btw Happy new year.

My ps3 got the yellow light so it was not electrical it just overheated. It was 4 years old and the older model so i guess it was just its time lol. i figured the problem to the heater and filter it had to do with the extension cord some how. I think it all just has to do with my luck and yea it does smell fishy to fishy lol


----------

